# Should I Toast Flaked Oats?



## etbandit (5/5/07)

I am planning to brew an oatmeal stout and have seen recipes using flaked oats they have toasted in the oven. 

What would be the effect on beer aroma/flavour/mouth feel etc. from using toasted flaked oats. And are there any benefits?


----------



## tangent (5/5/07)

i'd suggest a toasty flavour
maybe like a dark oat flavour

if you want a toasted, darker colour and dry oaty flavour, give it a go. it sounds bloody nice for a dark beer.


----------



## mika (6/5/07)

My memory lapses at the moment, but I heard somewhere something about using Quick Oats, ordinary oats haven't been converted in the correct way and you'd need to do a seperate mash or something like that. Do a search on the site.
Mind you I think I read it in a book or heard it on a brewing network podcast :unsure:


----------



## sinkas (6/5/07)

Quick oats, toasted gave an american brown ale a real lactose profile, so I'd go with ordinary rolled oats


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/07)

An ingredient in Fuller's Red Fox...

Here's the brief description. Couldn't find anything... umm "Fuller" :lol: 

_Fuller's Red Fox is a ruby coloured seasonal ale introduced in 1999, and flavoured with toasted oats. It is available as a seasonal cask conditioned ale._ 

Warren -


----------



## facter (7/5/07)

yeah sure, why not? I just toasted a bunch of oats and put them into an irish red, mosher mentions it in radical brewing, toast thme til they smell like cookies... tasted what i put down and i could detect a hint of nice little roastiness int here that owuldt have been there otherwise.


----------

